# Big bang 2nd grow



## RiskyPack (Jul 18, 2009)

Hello

I'm back with my 2nd grow. I've done some shopping since the last time, and I'm now growing inside a closet with 125 watt cfl for the seedlings and the first period of growth, and a 400 watt hps for the last growing weeks and for the flowering stage. I put an exhaust fan in the top of the closet to vent out the hot air. 

I'm currently at day 3, and the seedlings have just broken free of the ground. I have planted only feminized seeds this time, so hopefully I won't have to chop anything down. 

For fertilizer I'm using a 3 component system from GHE.

I hope you will enjoy this grow as much as I will.


----------



## RiskyPack (Jul 18, 2009)

Just a picture from the garden of my parents. Planted some seeds in their green house and dad planted them out. My parents neighbor will probably be smoking them soon


----------



## RiskyPack (Jul 27, 2009)

Only 3 out of 5 seeds germinated, but I ordered some new seeds, Nemesis Feminized. So I'll have a later starter in my closet, but I hope it will be ok. I will try to start LST next week, when they have gone to the vegetative stage.

Enjoy the pictures


----------



## kebnekajse (Jul 27, 2009)

You will not regret the money spent on new gewr. Looking good, will be following!


----------



## RiskyPack (Aug 1, 2009)

I've started low stress training, I'll see if I can get it working.. Looks like I need some practice though. Here on the morning of day 18 my plants have turned my contraptions.


----------



## RiskyPack (Aug 6, 2009)

My new seedling has germinated about a week ago, so it is about 2 weeks behind the other plants. It is a feminized Nemesis from Seedsman. I think I'll let it solo in another place, when flowering starts for the other plants.

The Big Bang ladies are doing great, and the LST is really starting to pay off. I can see how the lower branches are really growing now. I'll try to get like a circle with the main stem, but I have realized that it is not so easy to make a turn on the stem. Anyways here are the pictures, and any comments or suggestions are greatly appreciated.

FYI the light normally hangs lower, I moved it up for the sake of the pictures.


----------



## mistisrising (Aug 6, 2009)

Nice looking babies. I take it you're height restricted, or are you experimenting with lst? Either way, I'd like to see how this strain does. Good luck.


----------



## RiskyPack (Aug 6, 2009)

Well actually I'm just experimenting to see how many branches the plant will generate. Thanks for the compliment, I hope it will be a nice grow with 4 lovely ladies


----------



## kebnekajse (Aug 6, 2009)

Thet loook mighty fine i must say!

Question; why do you switch lights before you switch lightcycle? Never heard of this efore. I'm sure it'll work though, i veg with hps only and have no problems.


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 6, 2009)

kebnekajse said:
			
		

> Thet loook mighty fine i must say!
> 
> Question; why do you switch lights before you switch lightcycle? Never heard of this efore. I'm sure it'll work though, i veg with hps only and have no problems.


Sometimes the strain in question does not grow to its full potential under CCFL's. Sometimes you have a bud room sitting empty and a mother room too filled with clones...either way you do it, I always run my veg plants under the 1000w for about 2 weeks to really boost the plant up and strengthen its stems before it starts filling em up with bud. I do it so my corn cobbs dont end up 180 degrees from their original position (on the floor). LoL 



This grow I found something new though so I dont have to worry about plant strength. 

YoYo's!


----------



## kebnekajse (Aug 6, 2009)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> Sometimes the strain in question does not grow to its full potential under CCFL's. Sometimes you have a bud room sitting empty and a mother room too filled with clones...either way you do it, I always run my veg plants under the 1000w for about 2 weeks to really boost the plant up and strengthen its stems before it starts filling em up with bud. I do it so my corn cobbs dont end up 180 degrees from their original position (on the floor). LoL
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, so it's all about lumens, not the spectrum of the light. Gotcha!


----------



## RiskyPack (Aug 6, 2009)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> Sometimes the strain in question does not grow to its full potential under CCFL's. Sometimes you have a bud room sitting empty and a mother room too filled with clones...either way you do it, I always run my veg plants under the 1000w for about 2 weeks to really boost the plant up and strengthen its stems before it starts filling em up with bud. I do it so my corn cobbs dont end up 180 degrees from their original position (on the floor). LoL
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I couldn't have decriped it better myself. I just want the plant to reach full potential before budding.


----------



## RiskyPack (Aug 7, 2009)

But actually there was also another argument I didn't write yesterday. I wanted to switch the lights when the plants was comfortably out of the seedling stage, to give them more lumens. But my problem now is that I have a late starter, so I'll probably keep the CFL on until it is time to start flowering the 3 big bang ladies, and then I'll let Nemesis sit and solo in another place for a couple of weeks, before putting her under the flowering light. So I'll probably have to do all the veging stage under CFL.


----------



## kebnekajse (Aug 7, 2009)

I think you will be fine vegging under the cfl. You do have a fan creating a breeze, strengthening the stem, don't you?

Lst is, after some experimenting, my favourite method of training. Never came across a plant that didn't like it. With that said, i have not grown that many. You can bend the stem more than you think, atleast as long as it hasn't gone woody. Bend before watering when the stems are a bit softer. With some patience you can get a canopy as even as with a scrog.

One thing that troubles me a bit is that your plant seem to lie on the soil. I bend mine over something with the appropriate height to get some air between soil and stem. I imagine watering gets harder if you don't. I also have a fear for stemrot, but i'm not sure if it's a problem really. Could just be my way of doing things.

Take care/
k


----------



## RiskyPack (Aug 8, 2009)

Well actually there is about 1 cm to the soil to the stem, but some of the fan leafs are touching the soil. However it is only fan leaves, and it is just after I so more lst, they eventually turn towards the lights. I see your concern though, and I'll keep it in mind. About the bending, I'm actually also very surprised by the degree of bending. I didn't know that it was softer before watering, but that is a great tip. I think I'll try to leave my Nemesis without LST to compare the results, even though it is a different species.

I heard that actually LST does only increase yield a little bit in the end, as the top cola will be smaller.. Is this true?


----------



## RiskyPack (Aug 8, 2009)

Oh and about the fan.. I actually just put in an order of a Honeywell HT 800 wall fan last week. Right now I only have the exhaust fan, but the stems look very strong on the ladies. I think it is a combination of good light, the right fertilizer and of course the fact that it is mostly Indica. But I really think that lots of light is more important to the stems than a fan.


----------



## kebnekajse (Aug 8, 2009)

I don't know how yield differs between lst anda a straight grow, could be the same. But, lower buds don't really mature, at least not with the light i got (250w hps) and they get very airy. 

But a fan blowing in your growspace really help the stems thicken up. I recomend it. Plus it helps providing co2 to the plant.


----------



## RiskyPack (Aug 9, 2009)

How do you ad co2? Do you buy it in tanks? Or is there another way to provide co2 to your grow closet. My cabinet is not air tight, so won't the co2 get into my room?


----------



## Locked (Aug 9, 2009)

You just want to make sure you hve adequate air exchange in your room...out with the old air in with the new....


----------



## kebnekajse (Aug 9, 2009)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> You just want to make sure you hve adequate air exchange in your room...out with the old air in with the new....


Yes, but the leafes has some very, very small hairs on them that create sort of a surface of stale air. You need some wind to get rid of this air, thus a fan in your growspace. I have seen the difference myself, but read the eplanation here. Plants looove a gentle breeze. But yeah, ehaust/intake is more important.

EDIT: I just realized that this might be bullshit, but i think there is some truth to it...



			
				RiskyPack said:
			
		

> How do you ad co2? Do you buy it in tanks? Or is there another way to provide co2 to your grow closet. My cabinet is not air tight, so won't the co2 get into my room?


On another forum i used to visit, people were obsessed with c02 and air humidity. Most just had a big bottle of water, sugar and yeast (for c02 that is). When done you could make some moonshine! But i think it's a hype unless you have a very big grow.


----------



## RiskyPack (Aug 10, 2009)

Water, sugar and yeast... just in a plastic bottle? This sounds interesting... I would like to know how much CO2 this develops.. I might try that one of these days. Any info on the amount of sugar vs yeast and how often should the mix be changed?


----------



## kebnekajse (Aug 10, 2009)

You would have 1 part yeast, 10 parts sugar and 100 parts of water in something big, like 20L. This will create c02 for about 5 days. But, this is not necessary if you got decent ventilation in your space. But if you grow like in a fridge, wich i have seen, it is vital. 

Did a quick research, c02 levels where i live are about 200 ppm, this method raises it to about 400-500. If you can get them to 1500 you will see a really big difference. But then you need more light, otherwise the plant can't benefit from the extra c02. You would also like to raise your temps, but this is rarely a problem in growspaces. 

Disclaimer: take numbers with a pinch of salt.

So, the best and easiest way to provide c02 seems to be a fan and a good exhaustfan and a passive intake, at least for small grows.

Then again, i've never tried it, just read about it. But when you look around in this forum, there are very few people messing with extra c02, and they seem to know what they are doing.

Any chance of new pics? Take care/
k


----------



## RiskyPack (Aug 11, 2009)

I think I might just try the co2 thing today.. I hope I'll also get my fan today.


----------



## RiskyPack (Aug 11, 2009)

Here are some more pictures.. Look how dense the BB-ladies are growing.

My co2 recipe:

About 1½ liter of water
50 gram of yeast
250 gram of sugar

Edit: Got my new fan today.. A bit loud, but I'll live.


----------



## RiskyPack (Aug 15, 2009)

As you can see I'm still vegging, and my plants are doing great. Look at my little nemesis also growing bigger.. I'll have to start flowering soon with the BB or I'll run into problems with space.


----------



## RiskyPack (Aug 19, 2009)

I've now started flowering.. I know the nemesis is a little bit behind, but I don't really have another solution, so I'll put her into flowering as well even though she is a bit small. I switched to my 400 watt HPS system, and they are now on 12/12. Enjoy the pictures.


----------



## kebnekajse (Aug 19, 2009)

Ah, looking very good. Those plants will fill up your cab perfectly when stretch is over i think. Any oppinions on the c02 enrichment? Just curious.

Your cab looks a lot like mine. What size is it? Temps? CFM on exhaust? I'm running a 250w hps with a 180 m3/h exhaust (about 80 cfm i believe, a bit stoned so i might be wrong...) and temps stay under 28c if the weather don't freak out. Have been thinking of a cooltube, but can't find one that fit. Could i manage without one and without bying new exhaustsystem?


----------



## RiskyPack (Aug 19, 2009)

kebnekajse said:
			
		

> Ah, looking very good. Those plants will fill up your cab perfectly when stretch is over i think. Any oppinions on the c02 enrichment? Just curious.



Actually I think it might work so some extent. Maybe it is more psychological as I can see the bubbling process. But my plants do look very healthy and quite strong. I pour out 1 liter of water every 4-5 days and replace it with new sugar water. I can smell the alcohol in the water, and see the bubbles. But I don't think the difference is very significant. However it does have one nice side effect: it reduce the smell of my plants greatly, or maybe replace it with a smell of yeast and alcohol.


----------



## RiskyPack (Aug 19, 2009)

The exhaust fan is about 100 m3 per hour... don't know what that is in cfm. Actually I don't know about my other fan, but it is a honeywell ht 800. I always keep it on the lowest setting due to the noise issue. I don't really know the temps, but I always open up a couple of times a day to stick my hand in and feel how hot it is, and I believe it is somewhere between 25-30 degrees when the light is on. It tends to build up a bit in the top of the cabinet, so in the evening I sometimes leave the door open for 10 minutes to let out the hot air.

The cabinet measures 50 x 50 x 165 cm inside. I hope it is enough space

Oh and about the cooltube.. You still need a fan right? It is just so you can move the lights closer to the plants.. I would think the money is better spent on an exhaust system.


----------



## RiskyPack (Aug 22, 2009)

I had to pick off some of the lower leafs today, as they had turned yellow or brown. It was not a lot only like 4-5 leafs on each of the BB ladies. I think they died due to lack of light under these very bushy plants. Is this normal?


----------



## RiskyPack (Aug 22, 2009)

A little bit of info. The 3 biggest plants are feminized Big Bang from Green House Seed. The last plant is a feminized Nemesis from Seedsman.


----------



## kebnekajse (Aug 22, 2009)

RiskyPack said:
			
		

> I had to pick off some of the lower leafs today, as they had turned yellow or brown. It was not a lot only like 4-5 leafs on each of the BB ladies. I think they died due to lack of light under these very bushy plants. Is this normal?



Nothing to worry about as long as it'sonly a few. They yellow all through flowering. Some people claim that the leafs don't get yellow if you stick with vegnutes 1-2 weeks of 12/12. And i agree to some extent.

Ok , if you can handle a 400w, then i should too. Might borrow from a friend before actually bying one. He has some major issues with his cab atm, so nothing is growing in there and will not be for quite a while.


----------



## Pothead420 (Aug 23, 2009)

pulling up a chair for this one :hubba: very interested in how the Big Bang does.


----------



## RiskyPack (Aug 23, 2009)

I'll post new pictures for you tomorrow. I got in a bit late today, and the lights are already off. And I really don't want to stress my plants into hermies. I saw a great documentary the other day on youtube called strain hunters. I would highly recommend all of you to see this, if you would like to see some serious ganja farmers


----------



## RiskyPack (Aug 25, 2009)

Still no signs of preflowers. The BB ladies are getting a bit stretchy and are sidebranching like crazy. I'm beginning to think this plant is not really suitable for a closet grow. I really likes space, and is shadowing itself in my small space. As for the Nemesis, I'm really amazed how it has caught up with the others, and she is actually looking as the most vigorous and greenest of them all.


----------



## kebnekajse (Aug 25, 2009)

RiskyPack said:
			
		

> Still no signs of preflowers. The BB ladies are getting a bit stretchy and are sidebranching like crazy. I'm beginning to think this plant is not really suitable for a closet grow. I really likes space, and is shadowing itself in my small space. As for the Nemesis, I'm really amazed how it has caught up with the others, and she is actually looking as the most vigorous and greenest of them all.



Yeah, it's going to get big. But i think it's allright to wait a week more or so, then trim away lower branches that won't be in the light. You'll be fine.


----------



## RiskyPack (Aug 25, 2009)

I just discovered these goodies today, I thought I would share it with you. There were preflowers on 2 of the BB.


----------



## kalikisu (Aug 25, 2009)

Itsagirl! Congrats.


----------



## RiskyPack (Aug 26, 2009)

I usually water the plants 2 times a week. Last week I tried to nute them in both waterings, and one of my BB ladies didn't respond very well. She has started hanging a bit, and I think it is too much nutes. So I flushed her 2 days ago and this week I'll go back to the normal schedule with nutes only once a week. I hope she didn't take any permanent damage.


----------



## kebnekajse (Aug 26, 2009)

Nutes once a week is what most people recomend. And if you overfed them a flush will do the trick, so you are safe. But too much nutes result in burns on the leafs, it actually looks burned on the edges, so i wonder if it really is overfeeding that is your problem. Hanging leafs is usually over/underwatering or heat in my experience. But i could be wrong, as usuall.

Take car/
k


----------



## RiskyPack (Aug 27, 2009)

Yes I know about the burn. But I think actually the ph was a bit off or it had too much water. Now she is back to what she was before. I was just checking my Nemesis, and I'm afraid it is a boy. But I'm not quite sure yet, I really hope it is not. It was supposed to be feminized seeds.


----------



## RiskyPack (Aug 28, 2009)

I have suspicion that there might be a hermie among my ladies. I have to go somewhere for the weekend, but will be back on Monday and do the difficult chop if it is a Hermie. I found out that it is too much heat the make the plants look a bit tired from time to time.. I'm trying hard to get the temps down on hot days like this.


----------



## RiskyPack (Sep 3, 2009)

My plants are now in week 3 of flowering. Those buds are starting to show. I don't think the Nemesis was a hermie afterall. Maybe it was just a female bud that turned out wrong, I have not seen any male signs on the plant since. But I'm still keeping a close eye on it. The BB are so sensitive to heat and watering. I really don't recommend them for a closet grow. But I hope they will give me a couple of decent colas after all the trouble. The first pictures shows all the cut aways from my BBs. I wish I had a place to put some clones.


----------



## kebnekajse (Sep 3, 2009)

They look good, despite being a bad strin for closets. But ut's a good thing you told me about it, i'm currently deciding which ghs seeds i should get and you just narrowed it down a tiny bit.


----------



## RiskyPack (Sep 3, 2009)

Let me know which one you are considering... I myself are thinking about getting a mixed pack from ghs.. I really want to try trainwreck and maybe lemon skunk.


----------



## RiskyPack (Sep 4, 2009)

I flushed the plants today and added nutes in the right proportions. They are looking healthier and greener than ever. The second pictures is a BB and the third picture is the Nemesis. I'm so glad I didn't chop her.


----------



## Smot_poker (Sep 4, 2009)

damn the one you thought was a hermie is filling out the best! good judgment call, it will pay off lol.


----------



## UKGr0wer (Sep 4, 2009)

lookin nice mate keep up the good work


----------



## kebnekajse (Sep 4, 2009)

I was thinking about a mixed pack, but now i'm gonna buy together with a few friend, so i can choose freely. The lemon skunk is interesting, the super silverhae aswell. I don't think i have the patience to wait for a pure haze. Then i must have a white strain, probably the white widow. It's a classic, plus it's one of few strains i know i've smoked. The bubba kush is nice i've heard, but apperantly out of stock. So i will go with thw himalayan gold i think.

All of this will change, of course.


----------



## RiskyPack (Sep 5, 2009)

kebnekajse said:
			
		

> I was thinking about a mixed pack, but now i'm gonna buy together with a few friend, so i can choose freely. The lemon skunk is interesting, the super silverhae aswell. I don't think i have the patience to wait for a pure haze. Then i must have a white strain, probably the white widow. It's a classic, plus it's one of few strains i know i've smoked. The bubba kush is nice i've heard, but apperantly out of stock. So i will go with thw himalayan gold i think.
> 
> All of this will change, of course.



If you want to grow haze you should really go with the super lemon haze. It was the winner of the cannabis cup last year, and they have tested it to be more than 22 % thc. It should really pack a punch.


----------



## RiskyPack (Sep 5, 2009)

Smot_poker said:
			
		

> damn the one you thought was a hermie is filling out the best! good judgment call, it will pay off lol.



Yes I know.. But it is also another strain. I think the Big Bang plants will catch up it is just a bit slower. But I'm still checking the Nemesis every day, I really don't want it all to turn into seeds.


----------



## RiskyPack (Sep 7, 2009)

Enjoy the pictures


----------



## kebnekajse (Sep 7, 2009)

You are treating your plants well!


----------



## RiskyPack (Sep 9, 2009)

I gave them a flush and fresh nutes today. The buds are starting to get sugary. I'm starting to think there are 2 phenotypes among the BBs. One is growing really short and compact, while the other 2 are a bit more strechy. The flowers also looks different. The nemesis is showing signs of a very nice yield. I really hope she will be a good smoke. Enjoy the pictures.

First pictures are the BBs only. Second is all of them. Third and fifth are the Nemesis. 6 and 7 are one of the BBs.


----------



## RiskyPack (Sep 9, 2009)

I think a got a very good offer today.. I asked the guy at the local hydro shop for a 250 watt cfl for my lamp. But they had too many 200 watt home, so he was not going to order new cfl bulbs for the next 3 month. Instead he offered me a 200 watt cfl bulb for only £35. I think I'll buy it tomorrow. I considering hanging the little 125 watt bulb in between the plants.

Edit: CFL only for vegging still of course.. I'm also considering LEDs for flowering... Should be the most feasible in the long run right?


----------



## dekgib (Sep 13, 2009)

R.P. you are doing it big keep up the good work its the growers like you that keep me on top of my grows


----------



## RiskyPack (Sep 13, 2009)

dekgib said:
			
		

> R.P. you are doing it big keep up the good work its the growers like you that keep me on top of my grows



Thank you very much for the great compliment. I'm really honored. But there is very bad news from this growhouse.. I have a lot of brown spotted leaves. I'm now trying a fungicide treatment. The reason for the odd looking plants is that I sprayed them with a corn flour solution which should function as a fungicide and I put some down to my roots also. All I can do now is keeping my fingers crossed.. Would be a shame to loose my babies now.


----------



## purplephazes (Sep 13, 2009)

Awww RP You need some GREEN MOJOand a lot of it... did'nt decide to test the solution on 1 plant ! Oh dear umm i don't know how to help you bro ! Got a garden hose ? Joke ! Sorry man i hope things work out ok ! Peace and all the best !


----------



## RiskyPack (Sep 13, 2009)

Well it is only corn meal.. So I can't really harm anything. But thanks a lot for the Mojo.. I can sure use it right now.. Fortunately I convinced my dad to keep the plants in his garden. So I have have a backup.


----------



## kebnekajse (Sep 13, 2009)

Oh man, i hate to see your plants looking like that.I really hope you sort it out. When i had too low pH they started looking like that a bit, sure that's not the problem? Sorted it out with a good flush. 

But they don't look like they are dying, you got plenty of time to fix it.

Edit: found a good pic showing pH-trouble. It really looks like the trouble your'e having.


----------



## RiskyPack (Sep 13, 2009)

You are right!!! wow those spots looks just like mine.. I gave them a good flush yesterday, so hopefully all my efforts have paid off. Lucky the water here is very hard, so it should raise the PH fast.


----------



## RiskyPack (Sep 16, 2009)

The leaves are looking worse every day... I've gone back on normal nutes and a ph of 6. I'll see what happens. Luckily the buds are not affected yet. So I guess I just wait and see, and let the buds grow for as long as possible. But I might have to do an early harvest


----------



## kebnekajse (Sep 16, 2009)

RiskyPack said:
			
		

> The leaves are looking worse every day... I've gone back on normal nutes and a ph of 6. I'll see what happens. Luckily the buds are not affected yet. So I guess I just wait and see, and let the buds grow for as long as possible. But I might have to do an early harvest



To bad that they don't get better. But i seriously recomend a higher pH, 6,5-6,9. Flush every pot with about 10L of water with this pH, i think this will improve the condition.


----------



## RiskyPack (Sep 17, 2009)

I flushed today.. I think I flushed with 20 l of water with a ph of 8.5 and still the run off is only ph 5.. I didn't think of testing the run off before


----------



## kebnekajse (Sep 17, 2009)

RiskyPack said:
			
		

> I flushed today.. I think I flushed with 20 l of water with a ph of 8.5 and still the run off is only ph 5.. I didn't think of testing the run off before



Keep flushing my friend, sounds like you got some nasties in your soil. Have you tried posting in the sick plants section? People there usually give good advise.

How often do you water? I believe overwateing can cause growth of anaerobic bacteria which in turn lowers pH. Just a thaught.


----------



## RiskyPack (Sep 22, 2009)

I did a lot of flushing before the weekend as I had to go away. I came back and they were still alive. I flushed again today. 3 of them are looking quite poor, and today I decided to give them GHE - Ripen after the flush. I will have to cut them down a bit early. They all have some nice buds growing though, so I will at least get some harvest for my efforts. The last plant is still on the nutes and I looks quite well.. I am expecting some serious buds from that one. Enjoy the pictures.

Kebne I think you are right about the over watering. I think it turned into sort of peat soil, I will try to use a different medium to grow in next time. But they are still alive, so thanks for your many advice, you have really helped me a lot.


----------



## kebnekajse (Sep 22, 2009)

Glad they are still alive. And they will be so until harvest by the looks of it. Check out coco if you wanna try a different medium. Very easy and effective as i have allready told you. Just keep growin'.

Take care/
k


----------



## RiskyPack (Sep 23, 2009)

kebnekajse said:
			
		

> Glad they are still alive. And they will be so until harvest by the looks of it. Check out coco if you wanna try a different medium. Very easy and effective as i have allready told you. Just keep growin'.
> 
> Take care/
> k



I'm in a bit of a pickle right now.. I'm really considering hydroponics right now, but it is so expensive. I also really want to try coco. My other pickle is that I would really really like to have more space, so I could have a mother plant to take clones from, so I could harvest more often. But I have never tried this method and don't know if I can master this technique yet.


----------



## kebnekajse (Sep 23, 2009)

RiskyPack said:
			
		

> I'm in a bit of a pickle right now.. I'm really considering hydroponics right now, but it is so expensive. I also really want to try coco. My other pickle is that I would really really like to have more space, so I could have a mother plant to take clones from, so I could harvest more often. But I have never tried this method and don't know if I can master this technique yet.



If you wanna try hydro, go with a homemade dwc/bubbler. You can get the parts for under 40 euro and its really easy to build. Space will always be an issue, no matter how much you got.


----------



## RiskyPack (Sep 24, 2009)

I did a little research today, and I'm not really sure which way to go. If I should get one big container and then put multiple plants in, or several small and then just grow one plant per container. I was thinking to buy a bucket with a lit. Is there a minimum to the amount of liters it has to contain? I'm thinking maybe one 30 l bucket.


----------



## kebnekajse (Sep 24, 2009)

RiskyPack said:
			
		

> I did a little research today, and I'm not really sure which way to go. If I should get one big container and then put multiple plants in, or several small and then just grow one plant per container. I was thinking to buy a bucket with a lit. Is there a minimum to the amount of liters it has to contain? I'm thinking maybe one 30 l bucket.



If yiu are growing one strain i guess you can have several plants in one bucket ( dif strains crave dif nutes/pH etc.). Don't know too much about hydro though, just the basics. But i will try dwc sometime.


----------



## RiskyPack (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm really thinking aero atm. I found out that you can buy a mist generator for about 30 euro. Then all you need is a bucket with a lit and net pot.


----------



## cmd420 (Sep 24, 2009)

Aeroponics is pretty unforgiving if you're just moving to hydro..

I've been told that with a bad hydro screwup left unchecked, it can take days for it to get really serious..

with Aeroponics, it can take hours

that said, look into General Hydroponic Waterfarm buckets..I am biased, as they are what I use

they are versatile, compact, effective, and easy to maintian...


----------



## RiskyPack (Sep 25, 2009)

I've seen the waterfarm buckets, but they are quite expensive right? About 80-100 euros for the smallest one. I bet you could build something just as nice for half the price


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Sep 26, 2009)

looking very nice there man


----------



## RiskyPack (Sep 26, 2009)

Title says it all


----------



## cmd420 (Sep 26, 2009)

absolutely! if you can build one..(it's not that hard for the capable soul), do it!..look at the structure and the way they built it and I'm sure it's pretty easy...just off the top of my head I'd say you could rig up a bucket for :
$10- outer bucket with insert for plants
$5 -1/2 and 1/4 inch tubing
$15 for a simple air pump..

I don't know what that is in Euros, but it's definitely cheaper!

just FYI, the waterfarm is like $50 each for a bucket and pump etc...or like $385 for an 8 bucket system with everything..(I AM IN NO WAY AFFILIATED WITH WATERFARM OR ANY COMPANY THAT I RECOMMEND....just a disclaimer)

good luck with whatever you decide, and if you go with Waterfarm, be sure to have a grow journal so I can check it out..!!


----------



## RiskyPack (Sep 27, 2009)

cmd420 said:
			
		

> just FYI, the waterfarm is like $50 each for a bucket and pump etc...or like $385 for an 8 bucket system with everything..
> 
> good luck with whatever you decide, and if you go with Waterfarm, be sure to have a grow journal so I can check it out..!!



I'm so jealous with the US.. Why the f... is everything so cheap on that side of the ocean? The waterfarm is the twice the price here, which give me twice the incentive to build a DWC system on my own. Tomorrow I'll go out and see if I can find a good tank with a lit. I already found a place, where I can buy cheap air pumps and large airstones. It is a place selling gear for fish ponds 

My main concern is that a waterfarm would fit almost perfectly into my closet, and I think it will be hard to find a tank in these dimentions. But we'll see tomorrow.


----------



## joseaf (Sep 27, 2009)

I just started a Bubbleponic system.  I used Ebb/flow on my last crop and it worked very good.  I am trying the bubbleponic system because I gain 1 foot of grow height in my current grow area.  The bubbleponic is the best of both DWC and Aeroponics.


----------



## RiskyPack (Sep 27, 2009)

Can you tell me more about the details? And maybe pop some photos on here as well. Thanks


----------



## RiskyPack (Sep 28, 2009)

Today I found these 2 growing in my pots.. Anyone tried this before? Is this a bad sign?


----------



## kebnekajse (Sep 28, 2009)

Haha, have no clue if it's good or bad. But i like it somehow.


----------



## AcesUp (Sep 28, 2009)

I hope you are not going to eat them. Don't mess with mushrooms if you don't know the type.


----------



## BurnCycle (Sep 28, 2009)

Don't eat it. 
They are not psychodelic unless they bruise blue.
And I don't see any blue.


----------



## RiskyPack (Sep 29, 2009)

Haha don't worry.. I'm use to seeing mushrooms.. I actually thing those might be edible, but I never take chances with these things.. I was more worried about the plants, if it can damage them in any way. But then I was thinking: If mushrooms can grow in the soil then the quality must be ok now. I gave them a flush today and checked the PH of the runoff. It was about 6.5 so that is perfect.


----------



## kebnekajse (Sep 29, 2009)

Hope your problems are sorted out then.


----------



## RiskyPack (Sep 29, 2009)

Well the plants are not growing anymore now.. I think they will just mature from now on, and the next 3 weeks


----------



## RiskyPack (Sep 30, 2009)

I went ahead and bought the GHE Aquafarm today. It too much effort to find all the right materials for a DWC system, and the Aquafarm has just the right dimensions for my closet. So stay tuned for my next grow


----------



## kebnekajse (Sep 30, 2009)

Hope the aquafarm works out well. It's a dripper system like the Flogro, right? Been thinking about bying one of those since they work like a charm with coco. But my fear of flooding my apartment kept me from getting one, dwc is the only hydrosystem i would ever have. Atleast til i get my own house...


----------



## curiouscat420 (Sep 30, 2009)

i grew big bang... looks identical. i got about 2 oz off of my plant... wait the full 10 weeks, i waited the full 10 and i probably could have waited longer... does it smell like green apples??


----------



## RiskyPack (Oct 1, 2009)

Not exactly green apples... But it smells kinda sweet, but I wouldn't say it is a good smell  I might have to chop one of them a bit early since it is still dying, and the leaves are curling up.. I guess it took permanent damage of the low PH. But I'll try to let them go for as long as possible

Kebne: I don't see why a DWC system should be safer? Doesn't it contain a lot more water? I think I'm going with plain corals for my next grow, maybe another time I'll try coco, but you are right it is a dripping system.


----------



## kebnekajse (Oct 1, 2009)

In a dwc the water stay in the bucket. Nothing can get clogged up and lead to a flooding. That's why i don't go hydro.


----------



## RiskyPack (Oct 2, 2009)

Ah in that way... Well I don't hope it will not be a problem, but I will let you know.. More pictures will come soon.

Here are the pictures as promised. I just got my Aquafarm today, so I'm super excited. I had to go out and buy more clay pebbles.. It took 30 liters to fill it up


----------



## RiskyPack (Oct 3, 2009)

Getting kinda smelly... My parents were here to visit, and my moms first comment was: Oh dear, something smells rotten in here.. You have to throw out those plants! I'm getting use to it, so I can't smell them anymore  I guess I smell the same way. Do any of you guys to anything to keep the smell down?


----------



## kebnekajse (Oct 3, 2009)

RiskyPack said:
			
		

> Getting kinda smelly... My parents were here to visit, and my moms first comment was: Oh dear, something smells rotten in here.. You have to throw out those plants! I'm getting use to it, so I can't smell them anymore  I guess I smell the same way. Do any of you guys to anything to keep the smell down?


You don't? You really should. I use a caarbon filter and a vaportec anti-smell disc. Works great! I have to since i live in an appartment.


----------



## Raisin Jackson (Oct 3, 2009)

Carbon filters and ona gel is what I use for smell. Even with all that, I like to brew up some fresh coffee for all my guests! Your plants look great man, wish I had some like that around.


----------



## RiskyPack (Oct 4, 2009)

I think I'll try to buy some air freshener in the super market. The budget is kind of low atm. I'm test running my Aquafarm, and I'm kind of disappointed about the drip ring. IMO it should be much bigger, and I don't think I'll be able to grow 4 plants in it. I think I'll try just with one, and let it veg a lot longer, to see how much I can get from one seed with LST


----------



## kebnekajse (Oct 4, 2009)

Trying the same thing next grow, one plant lst. Handwatered coco though. What strain are you going to grow? I'm doing the super silver haze from ghs. 

But you really should post more pics of your girls, they look good despite the problems you had.


----------



## Smot_poker (Oct 4, 2009)

if you want a cheap solution for smell just use some kitty litter and rig up a fan to pull air through the kitty litter to the outside of your growspace. it works like a charm. mine is rigged up in a very sketchy manner yet it still does wonders.


----------



## RiskyPack (Oct 5, 2009)

Here are some pictures I took from yesterday. The first one is the BB that is doing the best. The second one is of the Nemesis. The third is of one of the small BB. I've started flushing the 2 small ones.. They will get an early harvest. The brown spots are starting to reach the buds. But the 2 big ones will go on another couple of weeks.

KK: For my next grow with LST and just one plant I'll try with the nemesis, just because I have the seeds. I saw with this grow that it had the potential to grow big, as it is already taller than the other even though it vegged for 2 weeks less.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 5, 2009)

wow thick bud very cool!!


----------



## dekgib (Oct 5, 2009)

tell us what does it smell like in there and the difference in the smell of all these that you have posted here


----------



## RiskyPack (Oct 5, 2009)

I has a kind of sweet rotten smell.. The Nemesis produce a very sharp skunky smell, but the BB has a sweet overtaking nauseous smell. Kind of like a bunch apples and bananas that has started to rot. It is not a very nice smell.. But as I said before, I don't even notice it anymore... But I think I will get some air freshener today.

And thank you very much 2dog


----------



## RiskyPack (Oct 5, 2009)

I just got the tax authorities to admit they made a mistake.. That means I don't have to pay the 100 euro they fined me.. Wohoo.. ******* Danish tax I'll tell you


----------



## kebnekajse (Oct 5, 2009)

Good for you!


----------



## RiskyPack (Oct 5, 2009)

Yeah it was really what my budget needed... Maybe I can afford something for the smell now


----------



## RiskyPack (Oct 7, 2009)

Ok... So I got a bit of a shock this morning. The door phone rang at 5 am, and I was like: Who the hell could that be. I though it might be a crazy ex girlfriend or something. So I got up to pick up the phone. Then a deep voice says: Hello this is the Police. And then I was in total shock, I was already thinking of a way to dispose of my plants. So The conversation goes on like this

Me: ....... Erhmmmm.............
Police man: Can you please let me in. 
Me: ..... Erhm...... what is this about?.....
Police man: It is nothing serious.....
Me: ... ok....
Police man: I just need to see a guy in your hallway..
Me: .... Ok I'll buzz you in now....

So I buzz him in and the phones rings again after 5 seconds

Police man: Oh and thanks

So there I was my heart pounding like hell.. And the first thing that comes to mind is that I have to get rid of the smell.. So I spray Air Wick all around my room, and run out to lock the door. I hear the police man coming up so I go back to bed and keep my fingers crossed. I hear he starts knocking on a door further down the hall... So I try to go back to sleep, but he keeps knocking and knocking, and in the end it is so loud I'm thinking if it is actually my door he is knocking on. Then suddenly I hear a big crack, and I sit right up in my bed, but I figure out he must have busted the door he was knocking on. Then after some minutes I hear him leave..

The adrenaline was so high in my body it took more than an hour to get back to sleep. Pretty close encounter I had there...

But here is a couple of pictures for you. The dried nug is from the OD weed from my parent's garden.


----------



## RiskyPack (Oct 7, 2009)

Oh I forgot to mention.. I just received new fans for my cabinet today.. No more noise after they are installed hopefully. They look really cool but I need to buy something to join a cord to it. But they are 120 x 120 x 38 mm, and one will work as exhaust in the top, while I'll but the other one in the side as an intake fan


----------



## RiskyPack (Oct 10, 2009)

I just acquired some hooks for my Aquafarm. I put in 16 brass hooks that I will use for the lst. I think I'll really like the setup. Maybe I'll start my third grow, and my first hydroponic grow, tomorrow afternoon. Then I can let it veg outside the closet. Does anyone have some great techniques for lst they want to share with me?


----------



## Smot_poker (Oct 10, 2009)

wow that must have been scary to have a police officer ring your door phone. wow... i could not imagine how scary that would have been.


----------



## RiskyPack (Oct 10, 2009)

Smot_poker said:
			
		

> wow that must have been scary to have a police officer ring your door phone. wow... i could not imagine how scary that would have been.



Well at least I was glad it was 10 gang members standing outside waiting to kill me.. The police here are not that bad, but still... I was scared.. I'll admit that, and I don't answer the doorbell anymore


----------



## RiskyPack (Oct 11, 2009)

Today I chopped the 2 small BB.. They look quite nice and dense despite the PH problem I had

Picture 1-3: Big Bang 1
Picture 4+5: Trimmings and some buds that I accidentally ripped of
Picture 6-8: Big Bang 2 (The smallest of the bunch)

I'm quite happy with the result. Can't wait for it to dry! :holysheep:


----------



## kebnekajse (Oct 11, 2009)

Nice harvest!


----------



## RiskyPack (Oct 11, 2009)

I like big buds and I cannot lie!


----------



## RiskyPack (Oct 11, 2009)

NEMESIS is upon us!

How beautiful can a plant be? This is my Nemesis.. Was so close to cutting her down.. Though she was a hermie.. Turned out like this


----------



## RiskyPack (Oct 12, 2009)

It is amazing how much the buds shrink when you start drying them. I'm always really surprised. But still the main colas seem pretty dense. I think they will all be a good smoke. I do detect some green apple in the Big Bang, but it still comes along with a quite skunky-rotten smell. As for the nemesis it has a very sharp and pungent petroleum smell.. I hope it will go down after drying and curing.


----------



## kebnekajse (Oct 12, 2009)

Yupp, they sure do end up small. But i'm sure they'll be some good smoke. No scale yet? Gotta check out the competition...


----------



## RiskyPack (Oct 13, 2009)

Ok I put it on a kitchen scale not really the most accurate. Here are the results after 2 days of drying under a fan

Big Bang 1: 26 g
Big Bang 2: 28 g
Nemesis:    30 g

So there you have it.. With the last Big Bang and the final drying I think I'll end up with around 100 g. That is about 400 g per square meter.. Not bad right?

Edit: These numbers are after I cut all the buds of the stems


----------



## kebnekajse (Oct 13, 2009)

Not bad at all! About the same as me er square meter. I too use a kitchen scale.


----------



## RiskyPack (Oct 14, 2009)

Here are some pictures from yesterday of the last Big Bang.. I think she will yield the most of them all. I flushed her yesterday and gave her some GHE Ripen, which is actually pure PK with some extra salts. But it should leave no residue in the plant. 

The last 3 photos are of a dry nug from one of the Big Bang. It looks really nice imo and I think it will be a killer smoke. Although I really hope it taste better than it smells. It still has a kinda sweet rotten smell to it. The Nemesis smells a lot better, and more like freshly cut grass with a bit of skunkyness. 

KK I still think you have beaten me on this grow by a significant margin. But hopefully we will really go head to head in the next round. Especially if you also get a 400 watt system.


----------



## RiskyPack (Oct 21, 2009)

Here is my last survivor.. IMO she looks like she is dead.. I took the pictures a couple of days ago, and tomorrow I will put her out of her misery. But I think these last Big Bang buds will be a blast.

I've had a smoke on both the Nemesis and the Big Bang now. The Nemesis was really great, but I must say the Big Bang really takes the crown :holysheep: I was so wasted. A more detailed smoke report will follow


----------



## RiskyPack (Oct 26, 2009)

I harvested her last week, and she is now dried down to 40 g. She has a really strong smell and some seriously dense buds.


----------



## kebnekajse (Oct 26, 2009)

Good work!


----------



## RiskyPack (Nov 3, 2009)

Ok.... smoke report.. Not super detailed anyway.. I'll give you what I do remember:

Nemesis:

Density 4/10
Smell 10/10
Taste 8/10
Potency 5/10
Duration 7/10
High 4/10
Couchlock 8/10

When I first started grinding the buds this heavenly skunky oldschool smell hits my nostrils.. It was in my opinion the grassy smell that weed should have. So me and my friend smoked a joint, and we got a bit high, but it was controllable.. A bit giggly and lacy.. Relaxing also.. Then we made a big bowl mixed with apple tobacco in the waterpipe, and it took about half an hour to smoke it.. Then I was seriously wasted.. I couldn't stand up, my eyes were just closing, and I was sinking into the couch, where I stayed until the sunlight hit me the next morning.. All in all it was good oldschool Indica. Not too strong, but if you smoke enough it will get you seriously wasted.. It was suppose to have some sativa effect, but I didn't get it.

Big Bang:

Density 6/10
Smell 4/10
Taste 5/10
Potency 9/10
Duration 6/10
High 9/10
Couchlock 4/10

This was a big supprise.. Even though it is an Indica strain I got very high from this one.. I smoked it with my ex, and first off she got very giggly and all of a sudden after half a joint she started to panic.. She though she was going to die, and we went outside for fresh air. She felt like she had to puke but she couldn't.. I was just really high with a buzzing feeling in my head and then outside I had an out of body experience, where I felt like I was watching both of us from above.. We got in, and I tricked my ex into eating, and when she started eating she forgot all about her "bad trip".. It was a pretty interesting experience, but after 2 hours it was wearing off and we went to sleep. 

The next time I brought it to a party... I don't remember too much, but it did knock out my friend totally.. He was the guy hosting the party, and after sharing 3 BB joints among 4-5 people he got really sick.. Maybe also because of alcohol.. But I ended home in my own bed somehow...

So well.. Don't mess with the BB.. I do prefer the Nemesis.. Lots of people praise the Sativa high, but imo indica is a much more relaxing and safe experience.


----------

